# 2004 Frontier headlight adjustment.



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Anyone know how to adjust the headlights slightly downward?
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

You should have a bolt (8mm or so) on the back-top of the headlight buckets. It looks like it has a washer with sawtooth teeth under it. Turn those (can't remember which way) to adjust the headlight up or down. I can try to get a pic if you can't find them, but they're the only bolt on the back of the bucket.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Jerry! 
I will try it tommorow.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

abmobil said:


> Anyone know how to adjust the headlights slightly downward?
> Thanks for any replies.


Measure a distance of 25 feet from your headlights to a garage door or wall. Now measure 34 inches from the ground up on your garage door or wall. A piece of tape works great for marking the spot. Cover one headlamp with a towel and adjust the opposite headlight till the beam lines up with the tape mark. Then reverse the procedure and do the second headlight. You should be right on the money and not blinding anyone. Lotsa luck.


----------



## asphaltpilot (May 2, 2007)

This is a good thing to know. I need to adjust mine too. Thanks.


----------

